# Anyone from California?



## drNYster (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone from CA?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

oc


----------



## drNYster (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice, NorCal here.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

For the moment, until the ultraconservatives with their State of Jefferson signs everywhere get their way.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Paul said:


> For the moment, until the ultraconservatives with their State of Jefferson signs everywhere get their way.


lols...

yea, LA County


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

drNYster said:


> Nice, NorCal here.


Same here.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Yupyup, LA


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

santa barbara county


----------



## drNYster (Dec 20, 2013)

Decent amount of Californians.


----------



## sacgirl88 (Aug 31, 2013)

Sacramento =)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoCal


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

sacgirl88 said:


> Sacramento =)


Same


----------



## DDZone (Mar 24, 2013)

Fresno -_-


----------



## Vividly (Aug 11, 2014)

Bay area here


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

what are you guys planning to do about the water shortage?


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

DTLA!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Riri11 said:


> what are you guys planning to do about the water shortage?


Nothing, but hopefully my government will.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

AY 

i'm too BAY YO 

like charles in charge


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Riri11 said:


> what are you guys planning to do about the water shortage?


im gonna drive into the desert and never return


----------



## ashen (Mar 25, 2014)

vallejo  if anyne wants to talk maybe meet up if it goes well that would be awesome message meeee. 
or if you play league and wanna duo/skype message metoo haha


----------



## uhohitzluke (Jun 4, 2011)

socal!


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Nah, I'm enjoying my water over here in the East Coast!


----------



## gilberto (Oct 26, 2006)

bay area!


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

burritoland


----------



## BettrResultsThisTimeIHope (Apr 15, 2015)

san diego


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Inland Empire. Specifically Fontana


----------



## ar7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Merced


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Riri11 said:


> what are you guys planning to do about the water shortage?


My son says, "buy water from walmart" hahahha



Nada said:


> Nothing, but hopefully my government will.


good answer!



ByStorm said:


> Inland Empire. Specifically Fontana


I'm in IE as well... closer to Palm Springs though


----------



## ronnie72 (Jun 3, 2014)

Central Cali


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

In the valley.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

ronnie72 said:


> Central Cali





visualkeirockstar said:


> In the valley.


Yeah... No ones ever proud to be from the Central/Sac Valley


----------



## LedsenEliza (Aug 15, 2015)

Yep. Hate it haha my city is so small and invisible here in CA


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Central California (south of Fresno). All there were was farms and cows and ****. I live in Florida now, but I visit from time to time.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SoCal.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Slumknox said:


> Yeah... No ones ever proud to be from the Central/Sac Valley


what you talkin' bout??

central reppin!






:grin2:


----------



## Seiyoku (Aug 14, 2015)

SoCal here.


----------



## Notreallyanxious (Aug 16, 2015)

SoCal here too. But I'm too old for you guys. I had a meetup years ago, it was fun but awkward Lol.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

MiMiK said:


> what you talkin' bout??
> 
> central reppin!
> 
> ...


***** please.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

drNYster said:


> Anyone from CA?


Yes, northern california


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Riverside here. LA part time.


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm in Southern California. I live in the center of 3 SoCal counties: LA, OC, and IE. XD


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

hellollama said:


> I'm in Southern California. I live in the center of 3 SoCal counties: LA, OC, and IE. XD


It's been hot in this area!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Temecula. Work in Fontana.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

I've lived in San Diego and Sacramento. Definitely preferred San Diego.


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

I live in Vallejo.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm in the LA area and opening to meeting people from here. If anyone is interested, send me a PM!


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yaaaaas, I live in San Diego but I'm from LA. I go up to LA pretty much every weekend.


----------



## halfasleep (Sep 11, 2015)

Eureka


----------



## bingereader87 (May 16, 2017)

*Orange Cove/Fresno*



DDZone said:


> Fresno -_-


My thoughts exactly......:blank


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Santa Clarita Valley/Antelope Valley  

Mojave desert, 1.5 hours from LA


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

drNYster said:


> Anyone from CA?


Yuppers.. LA.

And speaking of California, the "Golden State" Warriors are 24 minutes away from being the 2017 NBA Champions.

DUBS UP!

Sent from my OJJI using Tapatalk


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Slumknox said:


> ***** please.


Haaaa


----------



## paulb66 (Jul 4, 2017)

Long Beach, CA

Born in Torrance, CA

:wink2:


----------

